# greatest recordings ever nominating round 4



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In the first three rounds, using methods universally and unanimously praised for objectivity and reliability, participating talkclassicalers selected the 14 greatest recordings of all time. (I'll post them below.)

The time has now come for us all, as with one heart and mind, to move on to the fourth nominating round.

Rules are:

- *Each participant gets to nominate THREE (3) recordings per round*. I'll be around periodically to make a list of the nominations. When a recording has been nominated *twice*, I'll add it to the list for the voting round. *If 9 recordings are nominated twice, then this round will stop automatically because the voting round will be full.* If not, then it'll go until it seems to run out of steam.

- We'll continue alternate between nominating and voting rounds until we can no longer make progress. When a recording achieves its two nominations, it gets two chances in the voting round.

- A "recording" means a recording of a specific work. So something like "Karajan's 1963 recordings of Beethoven's symphonies" doesn't count because that is approximately 9 different works. Something like, "Beethoven's Eroica Symphony, Karajan 1963" counts.

- Recital albums can be nominated if the album consists of numerous smaller pieces rather than major works; and it was originally recorded intended to be a single release: i.e. no "box set" sort of things, or compilations assembled later.

- Of course there'll be more than one recording of a particular work on the list - for example, there will probably be more than one recording of the Eroica symphony. That's fine. This is a list of recordings, not of works.

The following recordings were twice nominated in round three and automatically qualify for the third voting round. No one needs to nominate these works! (Note that the twice nominated works from the first and second nominating rounds have been left behind. They need to be twice nominated again in order to be eligible for the voting round.)

- Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts (Requiem), op. 5 - Ronald Dowd; Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150939)

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 - Leon Fleischer; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (Sony) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6180)

- Chopin: Waltzes - Dino Lipatti 1950 (EMI) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2201)

- Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - Kathleen Ferrier; Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic (EMI) 1949 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6405

- Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" - George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (Sony) (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)

- Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 797 - Aksel Schiotz and Gerald Moore (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=17504)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Here are the fourteen greatest recordings ever of all time in history:

*#1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Hans Hotter, Birgit Nilsson, Kirsten Flagstad, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Wolfgang Windgassen; Sir Georg Solti: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965 *(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)

*#2. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)

*#3. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 - Carlos Kleiber: Vienna Philharmonic (DG) 1976* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)

*#4. Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli: London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

*#5. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor - Carlos Kleiber with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1974*
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209

*#6 (tie). Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" in C minor - Hilde Rössl-Majdan, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 1962*
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1201 / http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567)

*#6 (tie). Schubert: Winterreise - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau & Gerald Moore (EMI) 1962* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82609)

*#8 (tie). Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Ralph Downes; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 1961* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

*#8 (tie). Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 - Yevgeny Mravinsky: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1960* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2473)

*#10. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 1964* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2823)

*#11. Sibelius: Symphony #5 - John Barbirolli & Halle Orchestra (EMI)* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=9591)

*#12 (tie). Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale" in F, op. 68 - Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Sony)* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1665)

*#12 (tie). Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" - Peter Maag: London Symphony Orchestra (Decca) 1960* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3928)

*#12 (tie). Mozart: Don Giovanni - Eberhard Wächter, Joan Sutherland, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Giuiseppe Taddei; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (EMI) 1959* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=65796)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Immediately after round three closed, shropshiremouse nominated: 

- Debussy: La Mer NBCSO/Toscanini

- Ravel: Dapnis and Chloe BSO/Munch

- Schumann: Fantasy in C, Op.17 Benno Moiseiwitsch

If s/he wants to chose those nominations we can allow that, but otherwise I promised to forward them to this round.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My own nominations will be:

- Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Janet Baker; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3211)

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 - Van Cliburn; Kiril Kondrashin: RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra (RCA) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1055)

- Verdi: La Traviata - Maria Callas, etc.; Carlo Maria Giulini: Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala (EMI) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=808)


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorecki: Symphony No.3 by Joanna Koslowska, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Kazimierz Kord (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gorecki-Sym...223194&sr=8-2&keywords=gorecki+symphony+no.+3)

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Georg Solti and Wiener Philharmoniker (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wagner-Die-...26&sr=8-1&keywords=wagner+meistersinger+solti)

...will get back to you on my third choice!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 - Otto Klemperer; Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1957 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=826366)

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 - Rafael Kubelik; Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (Audite) 1979 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=11409)

Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20 - Rudolf Kempe; Dresden Staatskapelle (EMI) 1970 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=708925)


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Haydn The Complete Piano Trios ...The Beaux Arts Trio...consistently delightful music-making of the highest order, that brighten's one's day.
http://boxset.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/beaux_arts_trio_haydn_complete_piano_trios.jpg

Although there has since been other excellent cycles....I would like to nominate Antal Dorati's complete recordings of Haydn's Symphonies with The Philharmonia Hungarica. They set a benchmark.
http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_...mphonies+Philharmonia+Hungarica+fea+cover.jpg

And I think on a particularly personal note ...because it presented in sound, an evocation of Englishness & was played on so many countless TV films, programmes & presentations...Elgar's Introduction & Allegro, Serenade for Strings & Vaughan Williams Fantasy on a Theme of Thomas Tallis conducted by Sir John Barbirolli/Sinfonia of London
http://eil.com/images/main/Edward+E...s+English+String+Music+-+LP+RECORD-525725.jpg


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Will also nominate Spem in Alium by the Tallis Scholars (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tallis-Scho...id=1380227911&sr=8-1&keywords=tallis+scholars). I like all of their work and it is hard to pick just one recording but I feel this piece particularly defines them.









I have no idea why amazon have vandalised the lovely album cover


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

- Brahms: Symphony No. 1 - Otto Klemperer; Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1957 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=826366)

- Debussy: La Mer NBCSO/Toscanini

- Gorecki: Symphony No.3 by Joanna Koslowska, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Kazimierz Kord (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gorecki-Sym...223194&sr=8-2&keywords=gorecki+symphony+no.+3)

- Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Janet Baker; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3211)

- Mahler: Symphony No. 1 - Rafael Kubelik; Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (Audite) 1979 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=11409)

- Ravel: Dapnis and Chloe BSO/Munch

- Schumann: Fantasy in C, Op.17 Benno Moiseiwitsch

- Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20 - Rudolf Kempe; Dresden Staatskapelle (EMI) 1970 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=708925)

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 - Van Cliburn; Kiril Kondrashin: RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra (RCA) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1055)

- Verdi: La Traviata - Maria Callas, etc.; Carlo Maria Giulini: Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala (EMI) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=808)

- Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Georg Solti and Wiener Philharmoniker (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wagner-Die-...26&sr=8-1&keywords=wagner+meistersinger+solti)

- Sir John Barbirolli conducts English String Music (http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...4R95R/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_3?ie=UTF8&index=3)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Winterreisender said:


> Will also nominate Spem in Alium by the Tallis Scholars (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tallis-Scho...id=1380227911&sr=8-1&keywords=tallis+scholars). I like all of their work and it is hard to pick just one recording but I feel this piece particularly defines them.
> 
> View attachment 25570
> 
> ...


I wonder whether you mean to nominate the original Tallis Scholar's Spem in Alium album. The one in your link is a compilation - and so it doesn't qualify: "Recital albums can be nominated if the album consists of numerous smaller pieces rather than major works; and it was originally recorded intended to be a single release: i.e. no "box set" sort of things, or compilations assembled later."


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

JCarmel said:


> Haydn The Complete Piano Trios ...The Beaux Arts Trio...consistently delightful music-making of the highest order, that brighten's one's day.
> http://boxset.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/beaux_arts_trio_haydn_complete_piano_trios.jpg
> 
> Although there has since been other excellent cycles....I would like to nominate Antal Dorati's complete recordings of Haydn's Symphonies with The Philharmonia Hungarica. They set a benchmark.
> ...


I'm sorry, the Haydn nominations are invalid as box sets. If you'll pick a particular piano trio and a particular symphony we can use them.

(Rules say: A "recording" means a recording of a specific work. So something like "Karajan's 1963 recordings of Beethoven's symphonies" doesn't count because that is approximately 9 different works. Something like, "Beethoven's Eroica Symphony, Karajan 1963" counts.)

The third one appears to work. (Rules say: Recital albums can be nominated if the album consists of numerous smaller pieces rather than major works; and it was originally recorded intended to be a single release: i.e. no "box set" sort of things, or compilations assembled later.) When it was reissued on CD they added a bit, but without those additions, as originally released, it passes.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

science said:


> I wonder whether you mean to nominate the original Tallis Scholar's Spem in Alium album. The one in your link is a compilation - and so it doesn't qualify: "Recital albums can be nominated if the album consists of numerous smaller pieces rather than major works; and it was originally recorded intended to be a single release: i.e. no "box set" sort of things, or compilations assembled later."


I was really thinking of the piece Spem In Alium itself rather than the whole album, but if I can nominate the whole album I suppose it would be this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tallis-Spem...80262620&sr=8-3&keywords=tallis+scholars+spem


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll second these two:

- Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Janet Baker; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...?album_id=3211)

- Ravel: Dapnis and Chloe BSO/Munch 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=90658)

And nominate:

Benjamin Britten: Peter Grimes, conducted by Britten 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=144814)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Destined for the voting round (8 in; room for up to 7 more):

- *Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts (Requiem), op. 5 - Ronald Dowd; Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150939)

- *Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 - Leon Fleischer; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (Sony) 1958* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6180)

- *Chopin: Waltzes - Dino Lipatti (EMI) 1950* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2201)

- *Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - Kathleen Ferrier; Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic (EMI) 1949* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6405

- *Mahler: Rückert-Lieder - Janet Baker; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1969* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3211)

- *Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" - George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (Sony)* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=49922)

- *Ravel: Dapnis et Chloe - Munch (RCA) 1955* (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=90658)

- *Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 797 - Aksel Schiotz and Gerald Moore * (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=17504)

Once nominated - another nomination gets them into the voting round:

- Brahms: Symphony #1 - Otto Klemperer; Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) 1957 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=826366)

- Benjamin Britten: Peter Grimes - Peter Pears, David Kelly, etc.; Benjamin Britten (Decca) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=144814)

- Debussy: La Mer - Toscanini: NBCSO 1953 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=93974)

- Gorecki: Symphony No.3 by Joanna Koslowska, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Kazimierz Kord (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gorecki-Sym...223194&sr=8-2&keywords=gorecki+symphony+no.+3)

- Mahler: Symphony No. 1 - Rafael Kubelik; Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (Audite) 1979 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=11409)

- Schumann: Fantasy in C, Op.17 Benno Moiseiwitsch

- Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20 - Rudolf Kempe; Dresden Staatskapelle (EMI) 1970 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=708925)

- Tallis: Spem in Alium - Tallis Scholars (Gimmell) 1985 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1318)

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 - Van Cliburn; Kiril Kondrashin: RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra (RCA) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1055)

- Verdi: La Traviata - Maria Callas, etc.; Carlo Maria Giulini: Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala (EMI) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=808)

- Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Georg Solti and Wiener Philharmoniker (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wagner-Die-...26&sr=8-1&keywords=wagner+meistersinger+solti)

- Sir John Barbirolli conducts English String Music (http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...4R95R/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_3?ie=UTF8&index=3)

nominators: 
- Blancrocher
- JCarmel (1/3) 
- realdealblues
- science
- shropshiremouse 
- Winterreisender


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

Chopin: Nocturnes - Ivan Moravec
[URL="http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Nocturnes-Frédéric/dp/B0085U0GYW/ref=sr_1_1[/URL]

Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - Andre Previn; London Symphony Orchestra
[URL="http://www.amazon.com/Rachmaninov-Symphony-Vocalise-Intermezzo-Recordings/dp/B00000K4FI/ref=sr_1_2[/URL]

Schubert: Symphony #8 - Georg Solti; Vienna Philharmonic
[URL="http://http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Symphonies-5-8/dp/B00000E2Y5/ref=sr_1_1[/URL]


----------

